# Does anyone get this?



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi all. I know we have covered UTI's in previous posts but here goes. I have had lower ab and pelvic cramping and pressure on and off and very frequent urination. When I go there is a pretty good amount, no burning and it looks normal. I also have been c and gassy and feel pressure in that regard too. I took a UTI home test and it was negative. I don't know how accurate they are. I get frequent urination quite a bit, but usually not with quite this much pressure right now I feel as if I am not empty. I know there can be a link between ibs and overactive bladder. Does anyone have this? Thanks


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

kazzy,Some years ago I became very C (I'm usually having D), anyway, it was during that time that I experienced the same symptoms you are.I had the intense pressure to urinate and it was so bad, I couldn't leave the house. I saw two different urologists, had two cystoscopies and an IVP to check my kidneys. Everything was negative.Since that time, if I keep cleaned out, it seems to resolve itself.If it keeps up, you should see a urologist.I do alternate between IBS and irritable bladder, once in awhile, especially right before my period, but it usually resolves itself.Feel better.Jeanne


----------

